# She's still at it



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wear/10453199.stm

a classic line - "I have tried to minimise the situation by having sex in the morning - not at night - so the noise was not waking anybody"

shocked the postie, though 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is really no suitable comment that I can think of!  :lol: 

Thanks for bringing that to my attention!

I don't think I will bring it to MrsW's notice though  

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

She needs to get a motorhome and go wild camping.

Miles from anywhere.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> She needs to get a motorhome and go wild camping.
> 
> Miles from anywhere.


Probably needs to have an air suspension mod. first :lol:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> ........shocked the postie, though.....


What time does yours come :?: :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

TDG
_
What time does yours come_

I beg your pardon!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mine's very erratic - sometimes morning, sometimes he can be after lunch..... 8)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> mine's very erratic - sometimes morning, sometimes he can be after lunch..... 8)


Remember when it used to be twice a day? 8)

Gerald


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Mine dose not make any noise unless it is a big delivery. :lol: 

Charlie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

In the words of the old country song............

"I'm not as good as I once was....but once I'm as good as I always was" :wink:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> ....Remember when it used to be twice a day? 8)
> 
> Gerald


Funny that - I've been asked that twice today


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > mine's very erratic - sometimes morning, sometimes he can be after lunch..... 8)
> ...


and on Saturday mornings 8)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> and on Saturday mornings 8)


Is this what the song "Never On A Sunday" is all about?  8)

Gerald

_Edit:
*But never ever on a Sunday a Sunday a Sunday 
cause that's my day of rest*

It all makes sense now._


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And how would sending this woman to prison supress her desire to be noisy.
She would probably keep the street awake for month on her release :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm glad you brought it back on topic Dave :roll: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I think it's about time this thread was brought to a climax.


----------

